# Killax Art



## Killax (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey all,

Well this is my first post and it's a bucket full of drawings.

Hope you like it, comments, questions... anything is welcome.

Cheers,


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 29, 2011)

This is some righteous stuff man.


----------



## Killax (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Killax (Dec 30, 2011)

Some stuff I'll (n)ever finish:





And a quick sketch for the sketch of the week contest:


My quick take on real life Pokemon, with my personal favorite Rock/Fighting pokemon and Bruno.

Hope you like it, comments are welcome


----------



## Killax (Jan 3, 2012)

A couple of characters for a Manga I am willing to start named: Dead*World, it's a apocalyptic world where the Hell Gate has been opend. 
The result is that the world is crowded with Demons, Vampires and Zombies. 

One of the 4 horseman of the Apocalypse (the head of 1 branch of Zombies):

WAR


A female Demon-Hunter:


----------



## Skater007 (Jan 4, 2012)

Some crazy stuff you got there bro.
I'm a bit jelly XD


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 4, 2012)

That's some crazy talent there man, keep it up!


----------



## Killax (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you guys! I will continue the "Dead*World" manga soon, with 1 to 3 page sketches.

The maffia/yakuza themed manga (which are mostly on the 1st page) will be continued later.

Cheers,


----------



## sasusaku fan girl (Jan 5, 2012)

nice.. i don't have anything else to say soo.... good job!


----------



## Killax (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you very much! I'll update something soon.

Any requests?


----------



## Killax (Jan 8, 2012)

Mon Avatar

Now I only need a flashy signature.


----------



## Killax (Jan 10, 2012)

Fat Ash
&
Creepachu


----------



## Killax (Jan 10, 2012)

Super Chicken Girl


----------



## Killax (Jan 18, 2012)

WIP Sketch of the week entry:


----------



## Killax (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Brian (Jan 20, 2012)

Killax said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




These two are my favorites, you have a cool style, keep up the good work.


----------



## Killax (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you!

Cheers,


----------



## Killax (Jan 27, 2012)

The entry for the sketchweek thingy is here:


WIP stuff (I'll never finish):


----------



## Laura (Jan 29, 2012)

I really like all of this! You've done a very good job! Well done


----------



## Killax (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you! I'll continue.

Your Snatch avatar is the best.
Guy Ritchie movies ftw!


----------



## voozel (Jan 30, 2012)

really nice lol i love your creepy ones XDD


----------



## Killax (Jan 30, 2012)

voozel said:


> really nice lol i love your creepy ones XDD



Okay, well, here's a quicky for you then!



Abs are not as they should xD, but it's a quicky so sorry


----------



## voozel (Jan 30, 2012)

Killax said:


> Okay, well, here's a quicky for you then!
> 
> 
> 
> Abs are not as they should xD, but it's a quicky so sorry



it's great lol and now i feel more confident to post my twisted drawings and sketches XD


----------



## Laura (Jan 30, 2012)

Whoa! Nice job, you should post more twisted stuff, I like it too  And Guy Ritchie is fucking *boss*


----------



## Killax (Jan 30, 2012)

voozel said:


> it's great lol and now i feel more confident to post my twisted drawings and sketches XD



Thank you! Be sure to post it !

Thanks for the feedback guys.

... Now I have some twisted stuff lying around


----------



## voozel (Jan 30, 2012)

Killax said:


> Thank you! Be sure to post it !
> 
> Thanks for the feedback guys.
> 
> ... Now I have some twisted stuff lying around



i didnt see all of your drawings but i dont think i saw digital works ...maybe you should try it u'll be really good


----------



## Killax (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you for the compliment!

At the moment, I simply don't have the funds. Better pictures/scans will show up in the future but no photoshop for me yet.

Maby in the far future, but this still is more of a hobby than anything.


----------



## voozel (Jan 30, 2012)

same here i do it for fun ...and trust me when you get photoshop you'll love to work on it


----------



## Killax (Jan 30, 2012)

I hope the day will ever come!

*Let's twist again:
*


----------



## voozel (Jan 30, 2012)

hey can i take one of ur drawings and color it with photoshop lol? i always like so draw or color other ppl stuff ...if they ont mind


----------



## Laura (Jan 30, 2012)

Cool, that's what I like to see


----------



## Killax (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks guys!



voozel said:


> hey can i take one of ur drawings and color it with photoshop lol? i always like so draw or color other ppl stuff ...if they ont mind



Sure thing, I don't mind it at all honestly, I'll send you some "snail mail" if you PM me your adres and stuff!

Cheers,


----------



## voozel (Jan 30, 2012)

snail mail ? lol what's that?...anyway i can take one of the pics u posted here ..if it's not ok with u and want to send me new one ^^"


----------



## Killax (Jan 30, 2012)

voozel said:


> snail mail ? lol what's that?...anyway i can take one of the pics u posted here ..if it's not ok with u and want to send me new one ^^"



Send one per mail xD in a letter!

But yeah, you are also free to pick something of the stuff I have here!


----------



## Akatora (Jan 30, 2012)

Good stuff, you really seem to like the creepy line and got a suitable drawing style for it

The Skeleton cowboy Is probably the one i've liked best so far


----------



## Spidey (Jan 31, 2012)

dopeness man! crazy crazy style. I like the twisted originality.


----------



## Killax (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you gaiz.

A comic/manga drawing of a friend of mine:


Zoom:


HEMA gear ftw.


----------



## Laura (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow I'd like to meet that friend... and the detail on the hand is very intricate, great job 

Also it's nice to see a drawing that captures a woman's curves well, quite often people mess them up


----------



## Killax (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you!

Yeah some more woman's will be up soon. 
And yeah its a nice friend to have


----------



## Entangle (Feb 1, 2012)

Pretty damn cool! c: You've got a legit style.


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 6, 2012)

Awesome work!! Love the various styles you used damn...I'm jealous of your talent but I hope to draw inspiration from your work ^^


----------



## Killax (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you so much for the compliment! That comming from a fellow Dutchmen, means a lot to me.

Next up:

A Succubus:



A Main character for the upcomming short manga/comic Dead World:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Dead World will be a apocalyptic world where the human race is almost extinct, zombies, vampires and demons all roam the planet and try to whipe away any humans left.


----------



## voozel (Feb 6, 2012)

as usual really good stuff i really like the bat girl with huge ass lol


----------



## Killax (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm just obsessed with the back cheeks of women, or at least this week .

Sketchdump:

Vampire:


Space Babe:


----------



## Laura (Feb 6, 2012)

More great stuff!! You are good at drawing girls' cheeks  and I liked the way you drew the angles on the muscly guy, it makes it look unreal, but cool.

PS. I'm Dutch too! I just live in NZ...


----------



## Killax (Feb 7, 2012)

Sweet, well that means it's Dutch all over the place xD


----------



## Killax (Feb 9, 2012)

Update:

Demon [Dead World]:


Cover sketch [Dead World]:


"Dead World" background:

Dead World is a world parralel to ours. The only big difference is that it is in an apocalyptic state due to the fact the Hell Gate has been opend.

Dead World is filled with Demons (from the Hell Gate), Vampires (humans possessed with a demonic soul, who crave blood and are not able to endure much sunlight "normally"), Zombies (a side effect from soldiers taking drugs to improve the human race's chances vs the demonic battles), Humans, Blessed, Cursed, Saints and Angels. 

The main story takes place 66 years after the opening of the Hell Gate. Roughly 75% of humanity as we know it is gone, the only survivers are hidden within constructs called Ark's who where made as the last defences of humanity and are lead by Saints. After the mayor events of the opening of the Hell Gate and the destruction of humanity a small resistance begins to build up again trying to defend as much as possible.

The main character [still need a name, so if you have something cool, please share it] lost all his memories of the events that happend before he was found by a small group of the human resistance which where lead there because the Saint of the Ark close to it felt a Devine power within our main character (which may or may not come from him). His only link to his former life is a wedding ring.

Hope you guys like the idea .


----------



## Killax (Feb 11, 2012)

Other version of my SotW entry which can be found here:




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## voozel (Feb 11, 2012)

really nice LOL the baby looks like hell XD


----------



## Killax (Feb 11, 2012)

xD Thanks!


----------



## Killax (Feb 11, 2012)

One of the human resistance: Gideon


----------



## Laura (Feb 12, 2012)

More nice stuff  I liked the idea of your dead world, are you going turn it into a manga? I can't think of a cool name though sorry


----------



## Killax (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you, yea I'll do some pages etc etc, just for fun.

I think I'll go a bith in depth with Christian names (also for the main character) just because it sort of fits the story to.


----------



## Killax (Feb 12, 2012)

Logo and gear sketches:


----------



## voozel (Feb 12, 2012)

not so clear ..but looks cool..i like the one on the right


----------



## Laura (Feb 12, 2012)

And I like the one to the left...


----------



## Ryunaro (Feb 13, 2012)

Very nice! They all have great detail.


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 13, 2012)

Amazing stuff Killax!

I think it would look great in (web)comic form, you really have a distinct edgey style, please make a awesome story!


----------



## Killax (Feb 15, 2012)

New new:

Kuma:


7031:


Dragon Play?:


Cheers,


----------



## voozel (Feb 15, 2012)

awesome as usual ^^ i like the last one the girl looks kickass


----------



## maryjones (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey,Great stuff posted..What a good pictures posted..Cool idea.


----------



## Killax (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks guys!

"And welcome to the forum MJ (Bot?)"

I don't like the "Dragon Play Logo" at all, but well... XD Just can't post x-rated stuff all over the place.


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 16, 2012)

Don't you have Deviantart id yet? you can post mature content there and link to it 

By the way, you're too damn productive, I can't keep up with this


----------



## Killax (Feb 16, 2012)

Zorokiller said:


> Don't you have Deviantart id yet? you can post mature content there and link to it
> 
> By the way, you're too damn productive, I can't keep up with this



I might get one of those DA in the future to.

Thanks for the compliment, keep up, you can do it XD


----------



## Killax (Feb 21, 2012)

Last piece of paper


----------



## voozel (Feb 21, 2012)

he likes to hear music on his headphones ..haters gonna hate lol god work XD


----------



## Killax (Feb 21, 2012)

HAHA

FOUND PAPER JAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 22, 2012)

Amazing work as always! I love the minimalistic color use on the last few and the pose of the katana drawing dude 
Damn I need to get familiar with a own style so I can draw things on the fly like you! Keep us posted!


----------



## Killax (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks! Looking forward to your new stuff to.

WIP 4 Panel Comic:


----------



## Laura (Feb 23, 2012)

More nice stuff again, i agree with the comment about your colouring, you get just the right amount in the the right places


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Feb 24, 2012)

You are amazing!!  those looks fantastic!!


----------



## Misao (Feb 24, 2012)

Beautiful drawing , cool concept too.

I think you are very talented and specially gifted with action figurines and anatomically speaking you're very developed as well. Do you have a working scanner? Probably not otherwise I'm sure you'd use it I think. 

The photos don't do justice to them, but still pretty good and nice variety to take long peeks. :3


----------



## Killax (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for the great compliments.

Sadly, I still have to work with wat I've got and those are markers, phone-pictures and bad light xD.

Hopefully the future will bring a cool scanner, but the truth is I dont know when that will be!


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 24, 2012)

Your inkwork is impeccable 
I espically like the style of the first one and others. Great stuff dude.


----------



## Killax (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you!

The entry in BW for Sketch of the Week:



The other photo:



You guys are the best!

Cheers,


----------



## Killax (Feb 26, 2012)

A little sketchy (webcam) photo:




*Spoiler*: __ 












Old Warhammer stuff:


----------



## Killax (Feb 26, 2012)

Voozel's Signature is the best xD

Kinda requesty thingy:


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh please get this work scanned in somehow, You have some amazing details in all of them and I wish I could see them at the precise quality you meant it to be seen as!

Keep it up, looking forward to this week's sketch of the week as well


----------



## voozel (Feb 27, 2012)

wow lots of good new stuff...great work man i love the detailed ones ^^ awesome..and thanks for the sig thing XD


----------



## Killax (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the great compliments guys. I hope I can scan it soon, some stuff that is worth showing offcourse xD.

Cheers,


----------



## Juli (Mar 4, 2012)

You should already know that I love your work.  The details in some of them are insane, especially in the last sketches that you posted.


----------



## Killax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you so much! I truly love these forums since well, people respect art, not post count (for example, I get 0 responce @ APforums).

My "entry" for sketch of the week (would have coloured it if I knew I had time left, but maby I'll do it in the future):

*Lovebot*


And some sketches for my "yakuza" themed story which has no good name yet :/ so is called 96 at the moment.

*Leaders of the clans (2/6):*


*Sketches:*


----------



## Killax (Mar 6, 2012)

More:


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 6, 2012)

Great stuff as usual. Your chibis showin tons of personality. 
And  @ chin dude. <3 that dude. Reminds me a bit of


----------



## Killax (Mar 6, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> Great stuff as usual. Your chibis showin tons of personality.
> And  @ chin dude. <3 that dude. Reminds me a bit of



^^ Thank you so much for your comment!  I'm laughing my socks of because of that little clip.

About the "chibis", I think it's a really nice way to quick-design some characters, in the end the face should speak more than the body.

The big headed guy is one of my personal favourites to. He's a mix of buddha (big version ) and Kuma (from One Piece).

A repost, but him and his top henchmen ^^ :


----------



## Killax (Mar 7, 2012)

WIP


----------



## idk3danica (Mar 10, 2012)

Great, wonderful and awesome art work. All the best for Future. Keep hard working.........


----------



## Killax (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you idk3danica! Will do.

Welcome to the forums to


----------



## Killax (Mar 12, 2012)

Bananadrama:


WIP:


----------



## Laura (Mar 13, 2012)

More great stuff again!


----------



## Killax (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you! The 3rd one is gone allready (ripped it to shreds) but the middle one will be finished soon


----------



## Sonikk (Mar 13, 2012)

Amazing  ! 

(Echt knap werk ! )


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 18, 2012)

Reminds me of Soul Eater with One Piece art.


----------



## Killax (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks guys! Love the comments, should do something soon again, after that I'll be around less due to a fulltime job.

Cheers,


----------



## Killax (Mar 20, 2012)

Update, sorry for the bad quality.

Hakutaku? Miku (Request xD)




Warrior Geisha




Cheers,


----------



## Pocket4Miracles (Mar 20, 2012)

awesome. Keep it up man.


----------



## Killax (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you!

Slightly better version of the Miku (sorry guys)


----------



## hyena611 (Mar 21, 2012)

really,really great stuff. muscles, backgrounds,you draw them so well!


----------



## Killax (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you!

Cheers,


----------



## voozel (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice one .. I love shirts when there's no bras


----------



## Killax (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks my friend! So do I 

Ill update something asap!


----------



## Laura (Mar 27, 2012)

voozel said:


> Nice one .. I love shirts when there's no bras



Haha me too 

Great work Killax


----------



## Killax (Mar 28, 2012)

More sketchies!



edit: Had to delete the two sketches as they were crossing the line. :< Please censor them before reposting.
~Juli


----------



## Laura (Mar 29, 2012)

Hehehe...titties.


----------



## Killax (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks! Next up will be some male characters again, I just can't stop drawing warriors, fighters, yakuza and others with a fighting spirit, now can I?

Cheers,


----------



## Killax (Apr 7, 2012)

Since I really couldn't find a merchandise topic on this forums and really am happy with my newest piece of merchandise, a review!

Well, I finally got my Baki Hanma, for a reasonable price even. And all I can say is that the figure is better than I imagened it was. Actually, much better!
I'll give a small review because I'm such a big fan of the manga (and anime to lesser extent). My pictures are not the best, they are just made with my phone.



The box has the nice octagonal shape like the fighting ring the fighters of the manga Baki the Grappler fight in. Nice for the fans.
The box has a fantastic see trough! You could just pull off the extra protection and display the figure itself in the box, because of the windows that let the light trough from four places.





Now onto the details of this magnificent fighter. 







His pose is the one who fits him the most, truly ready to fight.
The whole body is a really nice sculpt, the scars are done wonderfully, really scraped into the skin and highlighted on his whole body.

I love the colors used on him. The downlights and details (like toes, veins, muscles, scars and hair) are just amazingly highlighter or downlighted. 
The popping veins even have a purple/red wash to make them look more like realistic veins where blood runs trough. Which is really nice.
As you could notice from the pictures, the front of the pants are glossy and the backside has a matt-vinish. Why this is done, I don't know, but as you can see from the side, it is blended in normally.

Overall, a must have for the Baki the Grappler fans.

Offcourse, there is one thing that could have been done much better (but is often the case on "older" figures) is the use of material. 
You can see some mold lines on the hands for example, where they are bothering to see (close to his face etc). But apart from that a fantastic figure.

Sculpt: 8/10 (Best Baki Hanma sculpt atm, prolly will remain the best)
Paint: 8.5/10 (Downlights, Highlights and touches on details are just fantastic)
Material: 5/10 (Yep I am a critic, there are moldines, who are easy to remove, they could do this before painting the figure  )

Total: 7.2/10 (A great mark for something which was way cheaper than any POP and excells it in paint and sculpt)

Close ups, for those who want to see more:


----------



## Ferero (Jun 29, 2012)

Killer stuff dude.
Cheers.


----------



## Killax (Aug 2, 2012)

Not dead, yet:

Sketches in work-time (ssssssssssh)


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey, you're back! Awesome. And your style is as striking as ever.


----------



## Killax (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks! Will try to find some more time, since the last visit before this post I litterly have only drawn the above


----------



## Laura (Aug 8, 2012)

Great stuff as always bro. You have a very unique style, don't change it.


----------



## Killax (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you, thank you.

Shameless self-bump, because I'm quite happy with my entry.



Cheers,


----------



## Lucciola (Oct 13, 2012)

very nice entry! I like how you drew the muscles!


----------



## Killax (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you for the compliment! Hope voting starts soon 

Cheers,


----------



## Laura (Oct 13, 2012)

Very noice.


----------



## Killax (Oct 23, 2012)

Hopla


----------



## Pixella (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm not very experienced in analyzing other jobs, but I really liked this art. It seems to be made ​​in nankin, I quite liked.


----------



## Killax (Oct 23, 2012)

It was made by me in the Netherlands not in Nankin. But thanks! Thanks!


----------



## Pixella (Oct 23, 2012)

Sorry, for my bad English, hahahaha
My intention was to say that your drawing seems to have been done using  ink.


----------



## Laura (Oct 23, 2012)

Lol at this conversation. 

Nice stuff Jonathan, I really liked the hair on the second drawing.


----------



## Killax (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks guys! 

Yeah my stuff is always made with pen and pencil, often not even a scanner . Low tech but it works, I guess...

Cheers,


----------



## Killax (Oct 24, 2012)

Still feeling ill 



[/quote]


----------



## Laura (Oct 24, 2012)

They look pretty great for something made by a sick person.


----------



## King Diablo (Oct 24, 2012)

Killax said:


> Still feeling ill


[/QUOTE]

Not bad I like.


----------



## Killax (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Killax (Nov 2, 2012)

Since I love to do requests, I am open for them all!
The last request I did gave me great joy. When people are willing to pay the shippingcosts I will send the original.

So feel free to drop something.

Have a nice weekend!

Cheers,


----------



## Killax (Nov 3, 2012)

Here come in the sketches of tonight, quite random, so still open for requests!

The ork:


Seeker:


Ironhide:


Liberatus soldier:


Towers of the Pure soldier:


----------



## Laura (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice  are these characters original or from somewhere else?


----------



## Killax (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks! Well, as always I don't really do fan art, so it's quite original.

Now the Ironhide guy does look a bit like a Witchblade character, I guess, but that where mostly babes.

Btw, nice signature and avatar one again Ags!


----------



## Laura (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks!  I'm never too sure about what others might think.


----------



## Killax (Dec 2, 2012)

WIP One Piece fanart:


----------



## Laura (Dec 2, 2012)

Although I'm not a one piece fan, this still looks good.


----------



## Killax (May 8, 2013)

Bumpy



More to come!


----------



## Killax (May 12, 2013)

Hopsa:


----------



## Killax (May 21, 2013)

Quicky:


----------



## Killax (May 26, 2013)

Another weekend sketch:

Demonic Yakuza (WIP)





Next chars are for my "Yakuza" series/story, still don't have a name for the project. Thinking about Swords, Smoke and Soul (or something like that).

Ideas and critisism is very welcome!

Cheers,


----------



## Killax (Jun 23, 2013)

New stuff:


----------



## Killax (Jun 25, 2013)

MEAT


----------



## Killax (Oct 8, 2013)

WIP


----------



## Killax (Jan 7, 2014)

Update!



WIP:


Sketches:


----------

